# Totally unbelievable...?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Right after the Super Bowl we get a knock on the door asking if we've seen some goats, 9 of them... Mine are already locked up for the night so we go through the pastures and nothing... Her husband calls her to inform her that he called the police, because there are trailer tracks right outside their barn and entry area... He thinks all 9 of them were stolen when everyone was watching the Super Bowl.... What, really??? I had to go and do a head count on mine.... The lady was devastated, as I would be too. Apparently they were all due to kid in April/May.... I'm hoping above all hope they are not heading to slaughter, and that they find them.... They are boar, and Boar/Nubian mix.... Why else would people steal goats? I really need to get my grades registered with the IDGR, so I can tattoo them and have some ID at least...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yikes! Mine are all getting ear tagged this year.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Yikes! Mine are all getting ear tagged this year.


Is that easier than tattooing?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Terrible. People will do anything for quick money. I hope they are able to figure this out and find out who it was. 
We had an issue here of people stealing cows, goats and sheep and slaughtering them. Its a horrible thing to imagine, but it does happen. I'd like to get a few lgd eventually to keep both kinds of predators out


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Is that easier than tattooing?


It might be easier on the person rather than dealing with ink and all that you just put the tag in the pincher thing and clamp it shut. Tattoos look better in my opinion. And I know you can get tag removers and I don't know how easy it is to remove a tattoo but I would think its a lot harder. So if your doing it for security I personally would do tattoos


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

She should check the auction houses. I think it was Cathy who said she knew someone who recovered a stolen animal that way.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The closest auction house is about a half hour from here. I suggested she go there on Saturday, and maybe even the one 2 hours away...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My registry requires both ear tags and tattoos, but the big benefit of the tags is being easy to see and read. Pretty hard to remove especially since it's illegal to do so with USDA tags.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

She should definitely call all the auction houses tomorrow, and any area slaughterhouses, too! How terrible! She and her goats will be in my prayers! Does she have pictures of them for ID purposes?

A note to everyone out there:
Take the time, and get a picture of each of your goats WITH YOU in the picture, as well as others. It is tedious, but is definitive proof that it is your goat most times. In the hands of unscrupulous people, sadly, ear tags can easily be cut off with a chunk of the ear - they do not care about the animal's pain or suffering, just their own profit - a quick buck.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't have her # as she left in a hurry...., but if I see her again I'll give her that info..


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The ear tags I use are high up the ear, between two veins - to remove it would mean a lot of blood and a very sick goat, not good resell value. I think the auction staff would be smart enough to smell something fishy if they tried that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if any of her goats were tagged or tattooed everything happened so quick, especially after her husband called her. Hope she let's me know the outcome.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's insane! Geez I really hate some people! I'd wring their necks if I could.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is horrible. Hopefully they call everyone possible and get the word out.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> The ear tags I use are high up the ear, between two veins - to remove it would mean a lot of blood and a very sick goat, not good resell value. I think the auction staff would be smart enough to smell something fishy if they tried that.


That's good, I worry when I see tags low down on the ear, like a big old earring, for just the reason I described.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I have heard about this since 2008 when the economy took a dive. It could be either someone looking to make a few bucks to survive or its do to hunger since they are not working. If you have a Hispanic or ethnic groups near you I would bet food. Tags nor tattoos will matter in that case. Sad and good head's up and reality check.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How sad...I bet she is sick...I know I would be...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What flipping terrible ! Keep us posted @ I would be notifying every soul i could possibly think of in town , out of town , out of state , all slaughter houses , etc…and all butchers in the area , they don't know who owns what and will do just what is asked of them. And , if they want to make a extra buck , they will not ask questions regardless on how fishy things look , smell...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, make sure animal control are notified and reported, to be on the look out for them.
Auction yards would be a good place to start. 

I am so sorry they were stolen and pray you can get them back unharmed.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> The ear tags I use are high up the ear, between two veins - to remove it would mean a lot of blood and a very sick goat, not good resell value. I think the auction staff would be smart enough to smell something fishy if they tried that.


It doesn't matter where in the ear you place a tag, the metal posts are easily cut with hoof nippers and just leave the little hole the tag stud made. And if the seller says "the tag came out", most auction folks will just take down the persons name (which is seldom verified), place a new tag in the ear and send them through the sale.



> My registry requires both ear tags and tattoos, but the big benefit of the tags is being easy to see and read. *Pretty hard to remove especially since it's illegal to do so with USDA tags*.


If someone has already stolen the animal, which is illegal, they won't care a bit that removing the tag is supposed to be illegal too.

The only marking that is not easily removed is tattooing, so if you want to be absolutely certain, tattoo and register all your goaties. Though IDGR isn't good for much else, they *will *register any goat so you have proof positive. As was said earlier, also keep pictures of all your goats as well.

It really sucks that some people will stoop to such low levels as to steal from others, I hope she finds them before bad things happen to them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Unfortunately it appears the lady that came to my door is part of a scam. My neighbors miniature horses went missing, they found them early this morning. The police stopped by my house about an hour ago asking if everything was okay, and ask if any of my animals were missing. Yes they were all here, then I asked about the 9 missing goats reported by this lady. My neighbor then got to my house, and joined the conversation... It was precisely around the same time their horses went missing that this lady showed up at my front door. They were found 5 miles up the road wondering the road by school kids this morning... Police knew nothing of missing goats etc... So I gave a description of her.. We've had some weird things happen before, not quite like this... Needless to say if she comes back I'll be calling the police, and keeping an eye on all my kiddos aka goats;-) Strange world we live in....;(


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

That is so strange! 

I tattoo my unregistered goats. A registry will give proof that you registered an animal that you claimed to have tattooed. It's not especially stronger proof of ownership. A tattoo is an identifying marking. That and pictures is pretty strong proof of ownership in itself.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here are somethings I would do. Drive around and go door to door. Most likely the their is close by. Might get lucky and talk to a neighbor who noticed a bunch of new goats. Id contact all the sale barns in the area and give them detailed descriptions and if they have ID tats or tags if she cant show up to them on the next sale day. Id keep an eye out on craigslist and the locale news paper / giant nickle. Good that they called the cops and have it logged.

After reading your latest post, Im not sure what to make of it... Well if your goats come up missing, do the above. I can help by hitting one of the sales if needed.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Here are somethings I would do. Drive around and go door to door. Most likely the their is close by. Might get lucky and talk to a neighbor who noticed a bunch of new goats. Id contact all the sale barns in the area and give them detailed descriptions and if they have ID tats or tags if she cant show up to them on the next sale day. Id keep an eye out on craigslist and the locale news paper / giant nickle. Good that they called the cops and have it logged.
> 
> After reading your latest post, Im not sure what to make of it... Well if your goats come up missing, do the above. I can help by hitting one of the sales if needed.


Thanks Dave... Not sure what to make of it myself honestly.. My mom is usually home, and since I'm unemployed at the moment I'm here a lot too. I lock my girls up in the barn at night and no one would be able to get a trailer near the barn without getting stuck as it's MUDDY down there.. My boys are closer to the house, and I basically can open my living room window and call for them... I also have electric fencing and the old style gates, so it's a pain to get in and out, but now I'm thinking that's a good thing....

My mom actually thought of something. The Edgewood police were here. Right across the street is Auburn city limits. We think she "lives" up the road that way towards Auburn, so maybe she still is legit, and spoke to the Auburn police department not Edgewood? Could be, I think I'll call and see if that's a possibility... I have no clue where exactly she lives.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so they were keeping you busy why the stole the horses? WOW...and then dump them?? why?? just crazy!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just called Auburn police, no report of missing goats... Hmmm;(


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> so they were keeping you busy why the stole the horses? WOW...and then dump them?? why?? just crazy!!!


Yeah, my thoughts exactly, although the horses could have escaped, as they had some cuts around their necks, so we are guessing they escaped...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

just scary and nuts!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It doesn't add up IMO. Why steal the horses then dump them ?
Strange world indeed


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> It doesn't add up IMO. Why steal the horses then dump them ?
> Strange world indeed


You got that right... Something went wrong with their plan, however I am happy my neighbors got their horses back. I just hope she doesn't come back....!


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Our neighbor had her prized Nubian buck stolen a couple of weeks ago. They found tracks outside her pen. She was devastated because he was a Grand Champion or something like that. He was dropped off at her house 2 days later with lacerations and a rope burn around his neck. He was tattooed and his picture is on her website for their farm.

Her neighbor heard a 4 wheeler and then saw the poor dear tied with a piece of rope to her mailbox. So at least they returned him. I'm wondering if they used him to stud their does or if they tried to sell him and then realized he was tattooed.

We had a scam where people in the area would come up and ask you where the previous owners lived. Then say the previous owners owed them money and inferred you had to pay them for the previous owner's debt. There was a lady with a man with a big red truck that came up to our house after we'd moved. We'd put all our boxes in the basement so you couldn't see them from the windows or from the door. She kept trying to get me to let her inside while I hip checked her and talked to her through my screen door. Her partner was down by his truck rolling up tarps and moving things around in his truck.

Guess she didn't like our 20 year old TV on my old college microwave stand with a cheap futon we were using as a bed until our waterbed got up to temperature. Our new furniture hadn't arrived from the furniture store yet(cheaper to buy new then haul 400+ miles). Had the cops come by our house a day later saying that I should watch out and that another couple down the road had gotten half their moving boxes taken while they were at work. I gave them the couple's license plate but don't know what became of it.

People are weird. Scammers just give me a bad vibe whenever they are trying to hustle me. Guess being a introvert isn't a bad thing.

We can see our goats from the house and their main foraging area is right by our house during the summer. My pitbull, Pepper, lets us know when anything turns on our 1/4 mile driveway. She always lets me know my husband is home before I even see his headlights.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!! The old owners owed them money huh??? What people think of. I didn't get a bad vibe from her at all neither did my mom or friend that was over for the Super Bowl. We were concerned for her goats..;( Oh, well, guess I should be more careful... 

Has anyone used a tattoo pen, instead of the kit? Just wondering if that would be easier...


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That is so creepy. People freak me out.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Had some random Mexicans stop by a few months ago looking for butcher kids. Explained to em I didnt have any and wouldnt have any for the rest of the year. 2 days later they show back up and park kinda outta view towards the barn and the goats. I went out and told em nope still dont have any and wont. I left them as they were getting into their car and went inside. After 8-10 minutes of them not leaving, I grabbed the shot gun and headed back out. When I came around the corner they were outside of their car along the doeling fence. I chambered a shell and calmly said. "Ok boys time to go. If you ever come back here again, and I dont care for what, Ill put one in each of your asses." They were quick to jump in their car, frantically saying sorry and away they went. Still have their license plate written down. Which I do on all meat buyers and a make model of their vehicle.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you go check on your animals with her there? Could she have been scoping out your place to potentially take animals? Did you tell her anything about what security you have in place?

If you don't have one, I would seriously consider getting a security camera for your goat pens, and/or a dummy cam to hang on your house in a very visible location. she was either scoping you out to take yours, or there is someone in the locale that is stealing animals.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

When I sold my first buck I listed him on craigslist. I had a bunch of calls asking if I'd allow to butcher on sight.  No, I then changed the settings so only my email would show to weed them out. I just had a guy call me a couple weeks ago wondering if I had any more bucks for sale.

I don't care if you eat them. I just don't want to know about it or have my 2 year old see or know about it either.

That's scary with the Mexicans. We have a good Greek and African population here that love goat.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Did you go check on your animals with her there? Could she have been scoping out your place to potentially take animals? Did you tell her anything about what security you have in place?
> 
> If you don't have one, I would seriously consider getting a security camera for your goat pens, and/or a dummy cam to hang on your house in a very visible location. she was either scoping you out to take yours, or there is someone in the locale that is stealing animals.


I didn't take her down to the barn just the pasture that borders our road thankfully. The boys came out on their own, so she saw them. She was frantic, and about 5 minutes into it her husband calls, and she was gone in a flash. I didn't really offer her any info on my herd, just asked a ton about her does. I'm still pretty shocked if they were the ones behind taking the horses, just because of how frantic she was... It just doesn't make ANY sense.. An LGD, a gate at the top of our driveway are all being discussed. About a year ago we had a crazy women/husband team demanding milk for their son.... A restraining order was involved with that one... We've discussed all this before, but have done nothing as of yet... So time to bump up security here at the Fritz Farm..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the way you work Dave;-) I can't believe they stuck around after you approached them the 1st time...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 2 LGDs with the goats and they do a great job at making noise when something is wrong. My 3 yappie little dogs in the house make me crazy... But at least they make a lot of noise too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think more likely the same person took both the goats and the horses...not sure why there wouldn't be a report on the goats though, unless they found them before then?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> I have 2 LGDs with the goats and they do a great job at making noise when something is wrong. My 3 yappie little dogs in the house make me crazy... But at least they make a lot of noise too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


There is an LGD on CL for $500 so I might go look at him tomorrow...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> I think more likely the same person took both the goats and the horses...not sure why there wouldn't be a report on the goats though, unless they found them before then?


Not sure. That would make more sense though.... She hasn't been back so far..


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I dealt with some really weird stuff before we even unpacked the house (like an empty moving truck pulling up, a little surprised to find me and my dog here). I meet uninvited strangers with a phone in my hand, a gun out of sight, and a "lady-like" taser model on my belt (doesn't look like a taser, and I wouldn't hesitate to use it). If it looks real sketchy, I either write down the license number on the fridge or call my husband. If I called the cops for every sketchy situation, they'd stop coming (we've had that many - apparently the prior occupant used drugs). So I investigate and "get off my property" first. If my husband doesn't answer, I leave vehicle info on his voice mail.

The drug traffic finally stopped, now we get the farm traffic. "Oh, look, an open barn! I'll just walk on in." What am I supposed to do, block all airflow to keep lookie-loos and goat rustlers out? I'll tell you what, I got a LOT less friendly since moving to the country. And my damn goats are so friendly, we had someone walk into the barn and I didn't even hear anything over the barn cam! They were just standing there thinking "how cute do I have to be to get this person to feed me?" Disloyal SOBs.

We have a wireless security cam at the barn that records to the computer. Cost about $150 but didn't take any special installation. It does alright for security, and I can hear if a goat screams in labor. It won't transmit through metal barn siding, so it's wonky, but I'm still glad I've got it. Trail cams are another cheap recording camera. For human predators, LGDs aren't strictly necessary - anything that talks a lot when it sees strangers is a help, but Chihuahuas are easy pickins for coyotes. Even my duck sometimes fusses about something that shouldn't be here. My cousins used to have a guard goose, and she was good at it. We have some wonky gate closures, but they're so wonky, you cannot open them quietly. Security comes in many flavors.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

How awful. I would be so upset. I heard of something like this years ago -the women came home after work to find some of her does had been butchered right in her barn. There are certainly some terrible people around -willing to do anything. I have a camera system in my barn and if I only use the one camera sound comes thru. I can hear the goat hooves on their sleeping bench so would surely hear any other person in there and it is hard for anyone to get into the goat area. Too many gates. Our dog is in the house and she barks if she hears a noise on the camera that isn't their usual sound.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a pit/lab mix that is pretty much useless because she would rather lick a person than bark at them, although a couple times she wouldn't let people out of the car.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine bark, then lick when I show up


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Mine bark, then lick when I show up


I totally wish she would do that... I'd be so happy.....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, she came back at around 4 am this morning to try to steal my bucks, as 2 men tried to steal the horses. My neighbor fired his shot gun and ran them off before the police got here... ARGH!!!;(


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

CRAZY!!!!!! It's hard to believe people are that gutsy/stupid/evil!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry this is happening to you! I am so glad we recently got an LGD. Even though she isn't old enough to be in with the goats, she makes me feel a little more secure.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Had some random Mexicans stop by a few months ago looking for butcher kids. Explained to em I didnt have any and wouldnt have any for the rest of the year. 2 days later they show back up and park kinda outta view towards the barn and the goats. I went out and told em nope still dont have any and wont. I left them as they were getting into their car and went inside. After 8-10 minutes of them not leaving, I grabbed the shot gun and headed back out. When I came around the corner they were outside of their car along the doeling fence. I chambered a shell and calmly said. "Ok boys time to go. If you ever come back here again, and I dont care for what, Ill put one in each of your asses." They were quick to jump in their car, frantically saying sorry and away they went. Still have their license plate written down. Which I do on all meat buyers and a make model of their vehicle.


This is the way things need to be handled IMO. Good for you Dave !

Janeen , im so sick about this and worry about your animals , like your not , i know , but its amazing what some people will do. I don't think its because of hunger , i feel its to sell for money , so i have no compassion for them.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Wow! Good thing you were on the alert! Some people are just absolutely outrageous :evil:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My dog woke me up.... I freaked when I shined the light on her in my bucks pen, moments later the gun shot went off.. Wow... I'm still stunned.... My mom is paranoid as am I....;( The police have been by like 6 times, will be patrolling the area day & night....for a few weeks... Some goats were stolen up the road;-( 4 of them, so Auburn and Edgewood are patrolling....


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Go today, even to Walmart, and get a security camera. Anything to give you proof should they show again. Walmart will have a wired, and wireless camera section. Mine has them on different aisles back in electronics. Even if it isn't on your barn, hook it up on your house. Hook it up to get a good view whereever they are approaching your barn. They will be back, I have a feeling, and watch for vehicles lurking out in your area. 

Her tactics were spot on for a thief. The call was a convenient way to cover for her needing to leave without being rude or giving herself away. Anyone who truly lost their animals wouldn't hang around as you check on yours. They would realize you have goats, and have handed you a piece of paper with their phone number, and had a picture of their herd with them, or something to give you a way to let them know if you find your herd doubled in size overnight (and not due to birthing). I would want people to know how to get ahold of me in case of finding my animals. Following you as you check on your own stock is not typical of someone who lost their animals. They would need to move on, to look elsewhere, not hang around your place.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, she never got to my barn, never check my girls and sheep with me. The bucks came out on their own as I don't lock then up at night...(kinda thinking that I will set up an area on the feed side of the barn for them tonight though..) That's how she knew where they were. I'm kind of not wanting to leave the house right now... I have too tomorrow though...


----------



## MCEatMO (Jan 17, 2015)

How terrible!! We live in southwest MO and in the past have raised cattle and have always heard of cattle being stolen but haven't ever heard of goats being stolen. I agree about the tattooing it would be the hardest to get off and a lot of the sale barns around here when we would take cattle in would check to see if there was tattoos, brands, or tags in there ears and when my husband asked what they were looking for they told him that some cattle had been stolen and they were checking all animals. Some don't do this and my husband was shocked to see them checking the animals but that's the only way to find them I guess. I will be having my husband tattoo all of our goats whether they are registered or not and we will get pictures of them all with us in the picture. What a sad thing to happen. Keep us posted I will keep her and her goats in my prayers and hope they are recovered soon!

Melissa inO


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Could you pay someone to watch your house while you're gone? I'm sorry you're dealing with this, I'd be so upset and angry!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would inform the police that you are leaving your property for a bit and maybe they could do a stake out on your property……..its worth a shot IMO. And of course its totally worth peace of mind your babies are safe while your gone..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My neighbor is taking the rest of the week off, and he will be checking my place while I'm gone for a few hours tomorrow... Thank God for great neighbors;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I ordered a tattoo kit today...


----------



## MCEatMO (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry you are going through this. I guess didn't read entire thread before posting before. What nerve some people have. We had a tornado hit our property in 2008 and destroyed everything so we weren't able to live on the property for about 6 mo these and on that time anything that we were trying to salvage ended up missing.y father in law was even helping to go through the ruble while we were working and he went down the road to his house and was gone maybe 30 to 45 mi Utes and all the tools he had gotten out of the ruble to take back up to his house later were gone when he came back so it doesn't take long at all for someone to take something. I am so sorry you are goi g through this.hopefully they will catch these horrible people and soon. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Melissa in MO


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

They may not have gotten all the way down there, but they got an idea for where your animals were housed, and whether they wanted them or not. They may have been there to attempt a theft at that time, and happened to catch you at home. 

Are you and your neighbor close, as in close proximity? I'd still get a camera at this point, one with infared night vision and motion sensing. Just to actually get more info on these jerks should they show up. Irrefutable evidence of their attempts at criminal activity.


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh my how scary! I'm sorry  
This whole thread is making me paranoid, I recently got a few nice ND does that are now on my Boyfriend's 2 acre corner lot, we've seen soo many people drive by really slowly and even stop since I brought them here, I know they are easy to see from both sides of the property since the road is above it all and it's making me nervous... would people bother stealing dwarfs?? I mean "i" know they're worth 500 a pop, but I can't see some thief knowing that or wanting them for meat since they are so little.... :sad:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Woohoo!!! They were caught trying to steal llamas in broad daylight about 7 miles from here!!! IDIOTS!!;-/ I'm so relieved....

Still on alert just incase they have others in a ring or something, but definitely breathing a sigh of relief. My poor boys hung out in their shelter today, seems like they were spooked too..;( Hoping this is coming to an end....


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm sorry your dealing with this. I'd be very upset and nervous about my poor goats. Hope they catch these dirtbags.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yippee!!!!! So glad to hear!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, this is so awful, I am so sorry! How scary!!! I can't even imagine what you and all your neighbors have been going through  Thank Goodness these crazies were caught, hopefully there are no others! I hope they find the 4 goats that were taken?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... This is one of those times where stupid should be painful.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> ... This is one of those times where stupid should be painful.


I agree;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

According to my neighbor they found the missing goats...., along with a few other animals..


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Any indication what they planned on doing with them?

Glad the thieves were caught. The whole situation certainly gives me pause for thought. Security can be a real issue.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Our guess is taking them to the auction on Saturday..., but we really don't know... We might find out something tomorrow...


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow can't believe the nerve of some people..glad they were caught!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I've been following this tread. I'm glad they were caught and the animals were found alive.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad they were caught....this kind of thing does remind us all to be on alert..it can happen anywhere...guess this is a good reason to have too many dogs lol...Humm...Ill have to tell hubby that next time he is grumbling over the dog food bill hehehe..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they were caught. Hope now, all will be back to normal and you will be safe along with your animals as well as other animals.

The whole ordeal must be so stressful.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good news, no one came back. Bad new "their story" is the animals were being abused so it was a rescue operation.... So animal control was out here for "just in case" and the lady was actually laughing not believing she even had to follow through with checking my neighbor and I out... Of course nothing was found... Yeah our pastures are muddy, ummm we live in Western WA really??? What were they expecting?? She said I have no worries...., neither do my neighbors... The other places checked out too... All animals were given back to their rightful owners this morning..YAY!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

crazy..so thier story was beleived?? that is just nuts!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow. :doh:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I too have been following this thread. I'm glad they were caught and the animals returned. The nerve of some people....

I just wanted to suggest that something as simple as a "Smile...you are on camera!" sign placed in a couple places through out your property could deter thieves.....At least until you could put up an actual security system. Especially for the times when you are not at home.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> crazy..so thier story was beleived?? that is just nuts!!


I don't think anyone believed them persay. From what I gathered they were just looking into it... The lady said right off the bat you really have nothing to worry about. She was here all of 5 minutes... She thought it was insane as well, but every "accusation" has to be taken seriously, laughing as she said this.... So I'm not going to worry about it, besides I really have nothing to hide.... I care for my animals better than myself most of the time, I might be late on some hoof trims every now and then, but in all reality they are well cared for...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

By the way Happybleats your avatar is very precious;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> By the way Happybleats your avatar is very precious


Thank you...thats my grandbaby....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This whole thing is still leaving me scratching my head ! 
I dont know what else to say about this whole mess , its crazy !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Thank you...thats my grandbaby....


AWwwwwwwww


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> This whole thing is still leaving me scratching my head !
> I dont know what else to say about this whole mess , its crazy !


That's pretty much how we feel too... My bucks are finally coming out of their shelter by themselves.... Going to go look at a LGD this weekend......


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope the thieves weren't let go just because they claimed they were on a rescue mission.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My neighbor was able to press charges, because there was damage to his property... According to him drugs were involved... Big surprise...;-/ We are still watching our property and animals like a hawk just incase....


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow 

I'm sorry you and everyone else had to go through this. I hope the lgd works out! I'd be so upset.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness Janeen...what a crazy story! Glad your goats are ok!


----------

